# Egg time for tortshack!!!!!!!



## tortadise (Mar 12, 2012)

Well spring has begun for some of my torts. Have 38 sulcata eggs in the incubator and 12 Guyana redfoot eggs. And here come round two from everyone. Mimi my big sulcata is digging a hole, and big mama my big Burmese brown is digging her hole in her nest. Time to break out the extra incubators. : )


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice, I can't wait until I get to do this myself. Has to be very a very exciting thing every time it happens...


----------



## tortadise (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yeah it's awesome. Except when the sulcata or leopards like to lay during the winter at midnight on a work day. Lol


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 12, 2012)

tortshack said:


> Oh yeah it's awesome. Except when the sulcata or leopards like to lay during the winter at midnight on a work day. Lol



Yes, I can see how that would not be very fun...


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

tortshack said:


> Oh yeah it's awesome. Except when the sulcata or leopards like to lay during the winter at midnight on a work day. Lol



in that case how do you retrieve the clutch before it's too late?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

Outstranding.....


----------



## tortadise (Mar 12, 2012)

Just have to stay up and get them while she drops them. I have become ocustomed to getting her "I'm egg bound acting weird" moments before she starts to drop or dig her hole.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

That's awesome that you know! 
@Aldabraman THAT WAS FUNNY! =D


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

tortshack said:


> Just have to stay up and get them while she drops them. I have become ocustomed to getting her "I'm egg bound acting weird" moments before she starts to drop or dig her hole.



 *I do that, never any broken eggs that way!*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

Do they notice that your retrieving their clutch?? I read somewhere on google that one's sulcata female had guarded the spot she laid them in and was very aggressive to anyone or anything passing by it...IDK if she had already got the clutch out or if she was too late?!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 12, 2012)

What no pictures? Hey you have to have pictures on every thread.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 13, 2012)

Well first time I've had to dig out some eggs in the 12 years since I've been doing this with torts. There awesome how they can pack them in there.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 13, 2012)

tortshack said:


> Well first time I've had to dig out some eggs in the 12 years since I've been doing this with torts. There awesome how they can pack them in there.



your torts don't mind you doing this?


----------



## bigred (Mar 13, 2012)

tortshack said:


> Oh yeah it's awesome. Except when the sulcata or leopards like to lay during the winter at midnight on a work day. Lol



My latest was 1:30 am


----------



## tortadise (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. She didn't even know I dug them up. She laid them in the yard and went back into her building. Redfoots don't mind either. We have a mutual agreement I guess lol.


----------



## Radiated (Mar 16, 2012)

Pictures Pictures Pictures


----------

